# 1969 GTO Exterior trim question



## JCBond (Aug 2, 2020)

Did a 1969 Hardtop ever come with door and fender middle trim? The trim that goes right through the middle of the door and fenders?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

My grandparents 69 Catalina had them


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Never seen any installed factory and it is not listed as an option, factory or dealer installed. They are called "body side moldings" and you could purchase these aftermarket if you car did not have them from the factory, or if it was not a factory available item. My dad used to add these to his cars, and still does. They helped to prevent side body damages from people who park to close and like to fling doors open on you. Door edge guards were an option - because you were the guy who liked to fling doors open on others.

Read post #4 and post #6 of this past topic on the forum:









Exterior trim removal help


Hey guys, I am back with more questions. Dang, sometimes it sucks being mechanically challenged. Anyways, I am trying to prepare my '68 GTO convertible for blasting, then bodywork and paint. I am trying to do as much as I can myself so as to learn something new, earn some experience, and of...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Scott aka blk69judge might could tell you


----------



## JCBond (Aug 2, 2020)

Yea I wonder if someone installed them aftermarket. It doesn't have any trim but has holes all along the door and fenders like some trim was there.


----------

